# What are your basal rates?



## Phil65 (Nov 25, 2011)

Just being nosey and wondered what your hourly basal rates are compared to mine  I know mine aren't perfect yet but they are nearly there!

00.00-02.00 - 0.15U/h
02.00-03.00 - 0.25
03.00-04.00 - 1.00
04.00-05.00 - 1.50
05.00-06.00 - 2.50
06.00-07.00 - 3.00
07.00-09.00 - 3.50
09.00-10.00 - 3.00
10.00-12.00 - 2.00
12.00-14.00 - 1.75
14.00-18.00 - 1.25
18.00-20.00 - 1.50
20.00-22.00 - 2.00
22.00-23.00 - 1.00
23.00-24.00 - 0.15


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 25, 2011)

Wowsers that's really complex Phil! I'm not even sure I can set that many variations 

Still very much in the early stages myself, and working on the 'Pumping Insulin' principle that changes need to be made an hour or two before you want them to take effect. My current rough and ready set is:

Midnight: 0.475u/h
4.00am:  0.425u/h
6.00am:  0.525u/h
7.00am:  0.500u/h
1.00pm:  0.525u/h
10.00pm: 0.500u/h

That's 12.3u/day and approx 60% TDD.

Working reasonably well though I still have a lot of tweaking to do.


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 25, 2011)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Wowsers that's really complex Phil! I'm not even sure I can set that many variations
> 
> Still very much in the early stages myself, and working on the 'Pumping Insulin' principle that changes need to be made an hour or two before you want them to take effect. My current rough and ready set is:
> 
> ...



I find it fascinating that everybody's insulin requirements vary so much! Glad that pumping is going well for you Mike  It has certainly been going great for me lately....I love my pump!


----------



## shiv (Nov 25, 2011)

0000: 0.575
0230: 0.875
0600: 0.650
0800: 0.775
1500: 0.650
1630: 0.275
1830: 0.650

This is my weekday one, my weekend stays at 0.650 from 1500 onwards.

Need to basal test - think I need more in the early afternoon and need to reduce the 1830  as still hypoing on my way back from work!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 25, 2011)

00.00 - 01.00    0.50
01.00 - 10.00    0.46
10.00 - 17.00    0.50
17.00 - 21.00    0.46
21.00 - 24.00    0.50

           TOTAL 11.46u

You would think from that, it would be relatively easy to replicate that with Lantus or Levemir, wouldn't you?  But I can assure you, it just isn't !


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 25, 2011)

wow.....i take a serious amount more of insulin than you guys!....I've already lowered a couple of my basals a bit! lol. Still 37 units though.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 25, 2011)

Horses for courses - everyone's different!

Did your TDD reduce much when you went on the pump Phil? Mine's gone down by about a third, and apparently 50% is not uncommon.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 25, 2011)

Well so what Phil?  Far as I know it isn't a competition!


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 25, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Well so what Phil?  Far as I know it isn't a competition!



...........I was just shocked how much I took in relation to others! I had no idea....and yes I am competitive but absolutely not when it comes down to diabetes!


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 25, 2011)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Horses for courses - everyone's different!
> 
> Did your TDD reduce much when you went on the pump Phil? Mine's gone down by about a third, and apparently 50% is not uncommon.



My basal has slightly dropped Mike but my insulin carb ratio if anything has gone up....I suspect I didn't have it right on MDI! I am also pretty certain that I was taking too much Basal on MDI and probably sleeping through hypos and then bouncing and correcting morning highs! ....so, too much insulin all round!  I am much more confident with my pump.


----------



## Cumbrianlass (Nov 25, 2011)

Mine are also still work in progress - whose aren't!! 

00.00 0.35
02.00 0.25
05.00 0.625
06.30 0.65
11.00 0.50
14.30 0.4
16.00 0.375
18.00 0.525


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 25, 2011)

I can't be ar*sed to type mine out total basal is aprox 12 units and bolus avarage 6 units per day.

lowest basal rate is 0.025 units running from 8pm until midnight.


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cumbrianlass said:


> Mine are also still work in progress - whose aren't!!
> 
> 00.00 0.35
> 02.00 0.25
> ...



mmmm, similar sort of profile to mine...Dawn effect etc!


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 25, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I can't be ar*sed to type mine out total basal is aprox 12 units and bolus avarage 6 units per day.
> 
> lowest basal rate is 0.025 units running from 8pm until midnight.



Sue,

Wow, not much insulin Sue, your daily rate wouldn't cover my evening meal! ....6 units for me is about 30g carb, do you stick to low carb meals?


----------



## trophywench (Nov 25, 2011)

Phil - Sue has Addison's as well as D, so what look like minute doses on the face of it work for her just as well as bigger ones do for other people, and exactly why she was in such dire need of a pump in the first place!


----------



## randomange (Nov 25, 2011)

Phil65 said:


> wow.....i take a serious amount more of insulin than you guys!....I've already lowered a couple of my basals a bit! lol. Still 37 units though.



I can beat you! 

0000	  1.450
0400	  1.300
0700	  1.500
1100	  2.400
1200	  4.000
1400	  3.800
1600	  1.150
1700	  0.120
1900	  0.800
2100	  1.500

41.2 units!

(I should point out that I'm on steroids, but I've usually had a higher basal than is generally expected for my height/weight )


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 25, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Phil - Sue has Addison's as well as D, so what look like minute doses on the face of it work for her just as well as bigger ones do for other people, and exactly why she was in such dire need of a pump in the first place!



Having Addison's mean's I take steroids every day to replace what my own body does not produce.
I have never had a need for high doses of insulin from day of diabetes  diagnoses 47 years ago.



> Sue,
> 
> Wow, not much insulin Sue, your daily rate wouldn't cover my evening meal! ....6 units for me is about 30g carb, do you stick to low carb meals?



Lol no I don't do low carb. 
My insulin dose has gone down dramatically since being on a pump. Having a pump just enables me to channel the insulin where it's needed or divert as as the case may be.


----------



## HelenM (Nov 25, 2011)

This is mine for when I'm being active (though it will often be less as I use temp basals when running/walking/going to the supermarket) It ins't nearly as complicated as other peoples.
00.00: 0,50
03 00: 0.55
10.30: 0.45
15.30:0.35
20.00 : 0.50
total 11.4
 The other pattern  works out a unit more and is higher overnight for when I've been lazy.
Normally works out 40-45% basal


----------



## schmeezle (Nov 25, 2011)

Midnight-to-7am.......0.45 u/h
7am-3pm.......0.575
3pm-to-midnight......0.45

11.8 units basal/day.  Looking at 2 week run..........average TDD = 18.6 w/ max-min of 22-16.5.  Average percents over same period.....37 bolus/63 basal.


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 25, 2011)

randomange said:


> I can beat you!
> 
> 0000	  1.450
> 0400	  1.300
> ...



great!.......I was beginning to think I am some sort of insulin freak!


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 25, 2011)

12-1am=1.65                                                  12-1pm=1.45
1-2am =1.60                                                   1-2pm=1.45
2-3am=1.60                                                      2-3pm=1.45
3-4am=1.60                                                      3-4pm=1.50
4-5am =1.65                                                     4-5pm=1.50
5-6am=1.55                                                      5-6pm=1.55
6-7am=1.60                                                      6-7pm=1.50
7-8am= 1.50                                                     7-8pm=1.50
8-9am =1.60                                                     8-9pm=1.55
9-10am=1.60                                                    9-10pm=1.55
10-11am =1.55                                                10-11pm=1.55
11-12md=1.50                                                 11-12pm=1.55

total = 37 units 

but still having a lot of night time hypos during night and day so still tweaking


----------



## Julia (Nov 25, 2011)

Here are mine for first half of the monthly cycle for normal working day - although never have a "normal" (or predictable) day at work ;-)

midnight 0.60
2am 0.70
8am 0.80
midday 0.60
3pm 0.50
6pm 0.80
8pm 0.70	
10pm 0.60


----------



## Julia (Nov 25, 2011)

Don't know if this will work, but made a quick graph of everyone's basal rates so far to see if there are any trends. Hopefully it is attached...


----------



## Ellie Jones (Nov 25, 2011)

My basal totals off the top off my head as I would have to dig out my written version or go tight through the pump setting.

My Total basal is between 7.4 units and 9.8 units..  lowest is 0.2 highest is 0.6..  And then depending on what I eating I use between 5-9 units of insulin per day


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 26, 2011)

Julia said:


> Don't know if this will work, but made a quick graph of everyone's basal rates so far to see if there are any trends. Hopefully it is attached...



That is brilliant Julia!


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 26, 2011)

Julia said:


> Don't know if this will work, but made a quick graph of everyone's basal rates so far to see if there are any trends. Hopefully it is attached...



Thats really interesting Julia thanks for doing that .


----------



## Unicornz (Nov 28, 2011)

0:00 - 03:00    0.9 u/h
03:00 - 05:00   0.7 u/h
05:00 - 09:00   1.3 u/h (dawn phenomenon...)
09:00 - 14:00   0.75 u/h
14:00 - 18:00   0.6 u/h
18:00 - 22:00   0.9 u/h
22:00 - 0:00     0.75 u/h 

That's a total of 20.55 units for me! Seems like those of us who need more than 13 units of basal insulin are in the minority! I only take around 18 units in the weekend though because I sleep in longer and don't suffer from Dawn Phenomenon as badly. 

Interesting thread!


----------

